# Fly stopping the berry



## Fdee (Jun 28, 2014)

Snapped in my hypericum bush


----------



## Fdee (Jul 19, 2014)

No takers? 
Rubbish shot?
anyone like to offer a comment?


----------



## snerd (Jul 19, 2014)

I think it's a fantastic macro shot. Better than anything I've done. Maybe diffuse the flash a little more? The light on that berry is pretty intense.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 19, 2014)

It has interesting look, much like an illustration would.  What type of post processing did you do?


----------



## Fdee (Jul 20, 2014)

greybeard said:


> What type of post processing did you do?


Very little 
I shoot in raw and tend to go towards underexposed 
I pass it through bridge where I will adjust whats needed such as temp, exposure, contrast, saturation and a touch of clarity, may add blacks. All that you would do when you shoot in raw 
I then pass it through photoshop cs3, usually just to turn it into a jpeg/ tiff 
Then I use helicon filter to add a border and thats about it

Thank you all for taking the time to comment


----------



## greybeard (Jul 20, 2014)

Fdee said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > What type of post processing did you do?
> ...


You are welcome.  I do my best to "like" and comment on as many pictures as I can.  I am appalled at how many great pictures go by with many views and no even so much as a like or comment.


----------

